

Ask HN: What are your "Most visited" pages in Chrome (or other browser)? - staunch

Mine are: Reddit, Twitter, Hacker News, Amazon, Google, CNN.
======
michael_fine
Facebook, HN, Gmail, The Verge, Quora, Lifehacker, Google Reader, and Reddit

------
bemmu
HN, Google Apps, App Engine, Google Analytics, Facebook, Lifestreet Media

